# Where can I get SX40's in Sydney



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

G'day All,

I'm coming to Sydney this Saturday & want to get hold of some SX 40's. Where's the best place to get them.

I am having trouble getting them down this way,

Cheers

jeffo


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

jeffo, i got a couple at compleate angler on woodville rd villawood a week ago and they had more there


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

You can order them online from lureworld. Compleat Angler also has a city store - 3rd floor in the Dymocks Building in George St, between King and Market Sts. Ottos in Drummoyne (Victoria Rd) also has them.


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

Jeffo, if you have looked in wollongong at a couple places and had no joy i would say try Otto's or Austalian Bass Angler over at penrith and they should have them. I used to buy from Ottos or the bass angler as they had a good range of lures in this size. or check out campbells protackle or a couple of the online stores...but if you are likeme... you like to see it in person and then decide


----------



## OutbackDee (Oct 6, 2006)

The new Anaconda store has a pretty good selection - cnr Parramatta rd and John St, Lidcombe. Prices are pretty much the norm (bout $19 or so).


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi Jeffo,

If your down near Botany Bay way, try Kyeemagh Bait & Tackle
on Bestic St, Kyeemagh. He usually has a good range and they go for about $17.

cheers,

Cid


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

Thanks for that guys.

I am going to be near Drummoyne so will pop into Otto's


----------

